# Does it make a difference cycling in a tri suit



## Dgibson2016 (8 Nov 2016)

Hi
This will probably sound like a strange question but am currently training for a half marathon next year and when running and cycling am just wearing a pair of gym shorts a compression top and a wind proof jacket. The question I have will it be easier will I be able to go faster wearing a tri suit?


----------



## S-Express (8 Nov 2016)

You will freeze in winter wearing a tri suit. Just wear appropriate clothing for whatever sport you are doing. Which at this time of year, is not a tri suit.


----------



## marzjennings (9 Nov 2016)

Yes, you'll go a bit faster wearing a skinsuit compared to baggy jacket and shorts. But for training, stick to something warm and comfortable.

Found the image below on't interwebs, but bare in mind the biggest bang for the buck is training and your fitness. These benefits are recorded for riders already near the peak of their game, looking for an advantage after exhausting almost all fitness improvements.


----------



## Dgibson2016 (9 Nov 2016)

Hi thanks for the advice above. Yeah I plan on keeping my current warm gear for the winter was just wondering if it would make a difference once I switch to a tri suit. (Not bought one yet am waiting to a few months out from the event to get it).


----------



## mjr (9 Nov 2016)

S-Express said:


> You will freeze in winter wearing a tri suit. Just wear appropriate clothing for whatever sport you are doing. Which at this time of year, is not a tri suit.


From what I remember of a discussion with a triathlete on a train a few months ago, I thought there were cold-weather tri suits which they're not allowed to use above a certain temperature. Am I confused?


----------



## S-Express (9 Nov 2016)

No idea, but if you are cycling on the road in winter, then cold weather cycling gear makes logical sense. Tri suits of any sort are usually intended for competition. Even triathletes aren't daft enough to train in them too.


----------



## User33236 (9 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> From what I remember of a discussion with a triathlete on a train a few months ago, I thought there were cold-weather tri suits which they're not allowed to use above a certain temperature. Am I confused?


Mrs SG has done a number of triathlons, including IronMan. 

I suspect there were talking about the swim where wetsuits are prohibited when water temperature is above 22 degrees C.


----------

